# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Straie

## mij

IK heb een probleempje :Big Grin: oordat ik eerst altijd strakke broeken aanhad heb ik nu allemaal van die kleine scheurtjes in de onderhuid.Het is heel lelijk.Wat kan ik hietegen doen en gaat dat ooit over??alvast bedankt xxxmij

----------


## janelle

hoi hoi ik heb oook van die strepen dat heet straie, daar kun je vitamine-'e' creme opsmeren dan minderd het maar het gaat niet weg!!!!!Veel vrouwen of tieners hebben straie trouwens elke vrouw uit mijn werk heeft het zover ik weet . zommige zelfs ook bij hun borsten en bij de zwembandjes maar de meeste wel bij hun bovenbenen....

----------


## pilvraagjes

Komt niet door je strakke broeken hoor. Het komt door gewichtsveranderingen. Door (snel) aankomen scheurt je huid iets uit, dat zie je dan, tzijn dus een soort lidtekentjes, maar het wordt wel een stuk minder zichtbaar. Door snelle gewichtsafname kan je het trouwens ook krijgen, hoe het dan precies komt weet ik eigenlijk niet. Het kan ook dat je bv onwijs gaat sporten, ineens veel meer spierweefsel opbouwt en dat je beenomvang verandert.

Ik ken ook wel mannen met deze 'groeistrepen' (die uiteindelijk beetje wittig worden ipv de paarse kleur van het begin) hebben. In de puberteit, als je hard groeit kan het ook zijn dat je huid het niet bijhoudt. En mannen groeien vaak wat meer/ sneller nog tijdens de spurten he... Alleen is het dan vaak meer aan de onderkant van de billen. Vrouwen kunnen het dus inderdaad ook op hun borsten krijgen, als deze sneller dikker/groter zouden worden. Ik heb dat zelf een heeeel klein beetje gehad. Halve cm lang ofzow. Dat is wel helemaal weggegaan gelukkig... Het ligt er dus ook wel beetje aan hoe erg het is...

Inderdaad goed smeren, zodat je huid soepel blijft voorkomt meer, en helpt je huid herstellen. Gewoon gezond eten en je gewicht stabiel houden, of in ieder geval niet te snel aankomen of afvallen helpt ook meer voorkomen!

----------

